# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shërbimet që ofron Klinika Orthodhokse Diagnostike Ungjillëzimi

## Albo

*Shërbimet që ofron Klinika Orthodhokse Diagnostike Ungjillëzimi*

Themelet e kësaj qendre u hodhën në gusht të vitit 1997, me nismën dhe fondet e mbledhura nga Kryepiskopi, Prof. Dr. Anastasi. Dy vjet më vonë klinika u shenjtërua dhe u përurua nga Patriku Ekumenik, Vartholomeu I, në nëntor të vitit 1999 gjatë vizitës së Tij në vendin tonë. Që nga dita e çeljes e deri më sot, ajo vazhdon të jetë ndër më bashkëkohoret dhe më konkurueset me simotrat e saj në vend dhe në rajon.
Gjithkush që paraqitet në këtë klinikë gjen një mjedis të ngrohtë, me punonjës të kualifikuar e shërbim cilësor. Ky shërbim i ofrohet të gjithë njerëzve pa dallim besimi. Të ardhurat shkojnë për mirëmbajtjen, funksionimin, rinovimin me pajisje të reja, siç qe blerja së fundi e skanerit. Klinika është një nga më modernet në Shqipëri e në të ekzistojnë kabinete të ndryshme, që u vijnë në ndihmë mijëra pacientëve:


*Kabineti i Ekografisë*

Funksionon me volum të plotë pune që në ditët e para të hapjes së klinikës. Teknologjia e përparuar bën të mundur realizimin e një game të gjerë ekzaminimesh, të cilat kryhen me aparaturë ekografike, prodhim i vitit 2001. Mundësia e lidhjes me rrjetin e ekografisë (Ultrasound network), me qendër në Athinë, bën të mundur realizimin e bashkëpunimit nëpërmjet internetit me kolegë në vende të ndryshme të Evropës, për të zgjidhur problematikën e rasteve të vështira.


*Kabineti i Fizioterapisë*

Në këtë kabinet gjithçka bëhet me aparatura moderne si: lazer terapi, ultratinguj, tens, mikroval terapi etj. Këtu trajtohet me sukses edhe mjekimi me rreze lazer për të gjitha problemet neurologjike.


*Kabineti i Grafisë*

Në kabinetin e Imazherisë, ku janë instaluar dy aparate moderne të radiologjisë konvencionale realizohet e gjithë gama e ekzaminimeve që përmbledh kjo fushë. Këto ekzaminime përfshijnë ato të sistemit kockor, aspirator, kardiovaskular, të aparatit tretës, urinar etj.
Është një nga kabinetet më të kompletuar që funksionojnë në vendin tonë. E veçanta e këtyre aparateve është doza minimale e rrezatimit dhe cilësia e lartë e imazhit që përftohet. Me anë të këtyre aparateve mund të bëhet ekzaminimi i hershëm dhe si rezultat, trajtimi më i hershëm i një sërë pathologjish. Në këtë kabinet ekziston edhe aparati i mamografisë, i cili zbulon sëmundjet e gjirit dhe nëpërmjet saj bëhet profilaksia e sëmundjeve të gjirit.


*Kabineti i Kardiologjisë*

Përveç një vizite nga mjekët me përvojë, pacientëve u ofrohen edhe shërbime të tjera si: Ekografi, Elektrokardiografi, Eko Ezofagiale dhe Holteri, që është një aparat që bën regjistrimin e kontrollit të ritmit të zemrës gjatë 24 orëve. Përveç holterit të ritmit u vendos edhe holteri i tensionit, i cili regjistron tensionin gjatë 24 orëve. Biçikleta ose tapeti lëvizës favorizon mosha të ndryshme ta kryejnë atë.


*Kabineti i Kirurgjisë*

Që nga viti 2001 ka filluar punën kirurgjia ambulatore nën përgjegjësinë e kirurgut amerikan, Charls Linderman. Një sallë operacioni, e pajisur me aparate të teknologjisë së fundit, me një sterilizim maksimal si në vegla ashtu edhe në ambientin rrethues, me shtratin e operacionit, llambën ndriçuese, instrumentet dhe sterilizatorin, elektrobisturinë. Kabineti i Neurologjisë Kabineti i Neurologjisë, i cili drejtohet nga mjekë me përvojë, është i pajisur me aparatura nga më modernet të kohës, të cilat ofrojnë mundësinë e kryerjes së ekzaminimit të EEG dhe EMG. Të sëmurët u nënshtrohen këtyre aparaturave pasi kanë bërë vizitat nga mjeku specialist neurolog. E reja e këtyre aparaturave është se në aparatin e EEG punohet në 32 kanale, gjë e cila nuk është kryer deri më sot në Shqipëri, dhe kemi një hartë të trurit, e cila mund të shumëfishohet dhe të tregojë më qartë vendin ku është pathologjia, d. m. th. tregon me saktësi anën funksionale të dëmtimit të trurit. Kurse, në aparatin e EMG kryhen ekzaminime të rëndësishme si: matja e përçueshmërisë së sistemit nervor periferik, ajo motore apo sensitive, si dhe përcaktohen diagnoza të rëndësishme që kanë të bëjnë me pathologjinë e sistemit nervor periferik.


*Kabineti i Obsetrikës dhe Gjinekologjisë*

Shërbimi i obsetri-gjinekologjisë kryen ekzaminime cilësore, si për sëmundjet gjinekologjike ashtu edhe për ndjekjen e shtatzënisë, zhvillimin e efekteve te fëmija i ardhshëm. Për këtë janë të gjitha kushtet të plotësuara edhe me shërbimin ekografik njëkohësisht me aparatura që janë në gjendje të kontrollojnë rrahjet e zemrës së bebes etj.


*Kabineti i Pediatrisë*

Fëmijëve u kushtohet një vëmendje e veçantë, që nga i porsalinduri e deri në moshën e adoleshencës, përfshi edhe çështjen e mirërritjes së tyre.Brenda këtij kabineti trajtohen edhe probleme të specialiteteve të pediatrisë si: pneumatologjisë, gastro-enterologjisë, kardiologjisë së fëmijëve, psikopediatrisë etj.
Laboratori Klinik-Biokimik Në këtë laborator përdoret teknologjia bashkëkohore e kimisë klinike për realizimin e një game shumë të gjerë të analizave kliniko biokimike. Kjo teknologji është bazuar në përdorimin e aparaturave automatike dhe gjysmë automatike të kontrolluara me programin bashkëkohor të kontrollit.


*Laboratori Mikro-Biologjik*

Pajisje cilësore si: mikroskopi me zmadhim të madh, teste të shpejta dhe cilësore siç është lateksi, aparatura që lejon diagnostikimin bazuar në floreshencën si edhe aparati i elektroforezës, që janë nga më të fundit, janë instaluar në këtë klinikë. Në laboratorin mikro-biologjik kryhen ekzaminime baktereologjike kryesisht për diagnozën e infeksioneve të ndryshme si ato të aparatit respirator, urogjenital, gastrointenstinal etj.


*Laboratori Dentar*

Ky laborator është i pajisur me aparatura të automatizuara, të kohëve të fundit dhe me një personel të kualifikuar. Krahas diagnostikimit kryhet edhe mjekimi i të gjitha gradave të sëmundjeve të dhëmbëve. Gjithashtu kryhen punime në ura porcelani, proteza të skeletuara të kromkobaltit dhe proteza parciale dhe totale të rezinës.

Gjithashtu në klinikë funksionon edhe kabineti i Morfologjisë, i cili është një ndër sektorët më të kualifikuar. Ofrohen edhe shërbime të tjera si ai i onkologjisë, pathologjisë, endokrinologji, ORL, reomatologji, okulistikë,. dermatologji, nefrologji, dhe urologji.

----------


## Albo

Kontribut i rëndësishëm i Kishës për shëndetin

*SKANERI I RI I QENDRËS DIAGNOSTIKE “UNGJILLËZIMI” - - I DYTI NË BALLKAN*

Kontributi për shëndetin e popullatës i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë dhe personalisht i Kryepiskopit Anastas ka qenë i ndjeshëm gjatë gjithë viteve të demokracisë. Ai është shprehur si nëpërmjet donacioneve e ndihmave të konsiderueshme, në kohë të qeta e krizash, si për shembull me ilaçet dhe pajisjet e dhuruara për spitalet, refugjatët, të përmbyturit, individët në nevojë, shërbimi ambulator dentar falas për mijëra fëmijë e të rritur etj., etj., ashtu edhe nëpërmjet qendrave moderne diagnostike, veçanërisht asaj të kryeqytetit.
Qendra Diagnostike “Ungjillëzimi”, pret çdo muaj mijëra pacientë, të cilët i tërheq shërbimi i kualifikuar dhe i kulturuar, por në radhë të parë, fakti se në duart e mjekëve që punojnë aty janë vënë aparatura nga më modernet jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por në gjithë rajonin tonë.
Për Kryepiskopin Anastas, sigurimi i një skaneri cilësor për qendrën ka qenë prej vitesh një objektiv primar. Por kostoja e lartë dhe synimi për të pasur një aparat sa më bashkëkohor e bënin të vështirë realizimin e kësaj ëndrre, që tashmë e shohim të konkretizuar në maksimumin e saj.
Skaneri i blerë është prodhim i kompanisë amerikane General Electric, Light Speed Pro32. Skaneri (ose Tomografi e kompjuterizuar), është i tipit spiral, multidetektor, me 32 prerje në një rrotullim dhe është një hap i ndjeshëm përpara edhe në raport me skanerat e mëparshëm multidetektor. Ai karakterizohet nga një shpejtësi tepër e lartë e ekzaminimit, sidomos krahasuar me aparatet që janë në përdorim në vendin tonë, gjë që e bën të përshtashëm jo vetëm për ekzaminimet konvencionale, por edhe të atyre të enëve të gjakut. Gjithashtu, janë përmirësuar ndjeshëm edhe mundësitë për kontrollin e mushkërive, traumave, në pediatri etj.
Sipas të dhënave, ai është skaneri i vetëm i këtij lloji në gjithë Evropën Juglindore (përfshirë edhe Greqinë, ndërsa vetëm në Lubjanë është një aparat më i fuqishëm). Kështu, imazhi i organeve statike mund të krijohet nga aparati vetëm në dy sekonda, një kalim i përgjithshëm, për të gjithë gjatësinë e trupit mund të bëhet duke e mbajtur vetëm një herë frymën, dhe një skanim i zemrës mund të kryhet në 10-12 sekonda. Ky skaner mund të arrijë rezolucione të larta figure me doza të ulëta rrezatimi, si dhe mund të krijohen imazhe 3-dimensionale. Siç thamë, në krahasim me skanerat spiralë me një detector, që operojnë aktualisht në Shqipëri (vetëm në sistemin publik ka një skaner të vetëm multidetector), është në gjendje që të japë të dhëna me një cilësi tepër më të lartë, por njëkohësisht, shpejtësia me të cilën e kryen ekzaminimin e bën shumë të përshtatshëm për sëmurët rëndë ose moshat e mëdha, të cilët nuk mund të përballojnë një ekzaminim të zgjatur.
Një tjetër e veçantë e këtij skaneri (që nuk mund të bëhet me aparaturat e deritanishme) është mundësia e realizimit të koronarografisë diagnostike, që deri tani kryhet vetëm me koronarografinë konvencionale, duke ulur ndjeshëm rreziqet e këtij diagnostikimi. Skaneri do të përdoret nga një personel me kulifikim të posaçëm, të realizuar jashtë vendit.

----------


## Albo

KISHA ORTHODHOKSE AUTOQEFALE E SHQIPËRISË
Kryepiskopata e Hirshme
Zyra e Shtypit
Rruga e Kavajës Nr. 151, Tiranë.
Tel 04-234 117, Fax 232 109

Njoftim për Media


*Ditën e shtunë, dt. 18, ora 12.00, përurohet skaneri tomografik në Qendrën Diagnostike “Ungjillëzimi”, Rruga "Dibrës", Nr. 159, Tiranë.*

 Në vazhdim të kontributit të gjithanshëm që jep për shoqërinë shqiptare Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë fut teknologjinë më të fundit në mjekësi. Një skaner i ri, i pari në vend dhe i dyti në Ballkan me vlerë një milionë euro do të kontribuojë për shëndetin e popullatës. Ky aparat është siguruar nga Kryepiskopi Anastas nëpërmjet donacioneve e ndihmave nga donatorë të huaj.

 Skaneri (ose Tomografia e kompjuterizuar), është i tipit spiral, multidetektor, me 32 prerje në një rrotullim dhe është një hap i ndjeshëm përpara edhe në raport me skanerat e mëparshëm multidetektor. Ai karakterizohet nga një shpejtësi tepër e lartë e ekzaminimit, sidomos krahasuar me aparatet që janë në përdorim në vendin tonë, gjë që e bën të përshtatshëm jo vetëm për ekzaminimet konvencionale, por edhe të atyre të enëve të gjakut.

 Meqenëse ky aparat realizon ekzaminimin me një shpejtësi të lartë, mund të përfundojë me një frymëmbajtje të vetme ekzaminimin e toraxit apo të abdomenit. Gjithashtu, për këtë arsye mund të përdoret një dozë e vetme kontrasti për të ekzaminuar dy pjesë të trupit njëkohësisht. Skanimi i zemrës mund të kryhet në 12-15 sekonda. Ky skaner arrin rezolucione të larta dhe mund të realizojë imazhe 3-dimensionale në një kohë të shkurtër dhe me cilësi. Ky aparat do të përdoret nga një personel me kualifikim të posaçëm jashtë vendit. Skaneri i blerë për Qendrën Diagnostike është prodhim i kompanisë amerikane General Electric, Light Speed Pro32.

 Qendra Diagnostike “Ungjillëzimi” është hapur në vitin 1999 duke qenë ndër më bashkëkohoret dhe më konkurueset me simotrat e saj në vend dhe në rajon. Kjo qendër është një nga më modernet në Shqipëri dhe në të ekzistojnë kabinete të ndryshme si ai i: Fizioterapisë, Reumatologjisë (i pajisur me aparatin e teknologjisë së fundit dhe të vetmin e këtij lloji në Shqipëri për matjen e densitetit kockor), Radiologjisë, Kardiologjisë (provë ushqimore, holteri, Echo, Ekg etj), Neurologji, Psikiatri, Kirurgji, Gjinekologji, Pediatri si dhe laboratorët: klinik, biokimik, mikrobiologjik, cito-histo patologjik dhe ai dentar të cilët u vijnë në ndihmë mijëra pacientëve. Shërbimi u ofrohet të gjithë njerëzve pa dallim besimi. Qendra është me karakter jofitimprurës. Pagesa është e arsyeshme dhe të ardhurat shkojnë për mirëmbajtjen, funksionimin, rinovimin dhe pajisjet e reja.

 Të ftuar personalitete nga Ministria e Shëndetësisë, Akademia e Shkencave dhe Fakulteti i Mjekësisë.



Programi do të përmbajë:

Shërbesën e Ajazmës (Shërbesa e bekimit të punimeve)
Përshëndetjen e rastit nga Drejtori shkencor Prof. Dr. Thoma Kristo
Paraqitjen filmike rreth mundësisë diagnostikuese të skanerit
Përshëndetjen e Kryepiskopit të Tiranës dhe gjithë Shqipërisë Prof. Dr. Anastasit

Në fund të aktivitetit do të shtrohet edhe një koktej për të pranishmit.



 Për më shumë informacion kontaktoni me Qendrën Diagnostike “Ungjillëzimi”

Adresa: Rruga "Dibrës", Nr. 159

Tel: 04 - 360 925,  Fax: 04 - 374 804                              



Tiranë, më 16 mars 2006

----------


## Albo

*SHËRBIM FALAS në klinikën dentare të lëvizshme*

Mund edhe të habitesh kur shikon një aparaturë komplekse të instaluar në një automjet. Nuk është një objekt i zakonshëm në cep të bulevardit ose në ndonjë rrugicë. E ka privilegjin të shkojë aty ku njerëzit kanë nevojë për të, sidomos për ata që problemet ekonomike i kanë bërë luftëtarë të një mijë e një sakrificave. E thjeshtë, vetëm me një mbishkrim të zi mbi ngjyrën e bardhë të mjetit: “Klinikë dentare e lëvizshme, Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë”.
Vesh bluzën e bardhë dhe të fton të hysh në derën e pasme, pa harruar të të shtrëngojë dorën në fillim si mik. Fill bëhesh edhe pacient, teksa kontrollon njëherë me vete dhëmbët, ulesh në kolltukun e tij dhe…puna fillon.
Genci Naka ka pak kohë që ka marrë përgjegjësinë e një shëtitësi human në rrugët e kryeqytetit. Mjeku stomatolog e admiron këtë punë me përfitim të dyanshëm, një eksperiencë e re por mbi të gjitha një punë që u vjen në ndihmë njerëzve në nevojë, që Shqipëria i ka të shumtë, shpesh edhe në numër të panjohur.
Një klinikë e improvizuar në dukje, por përmbajtja flet ndryshe. “Është një ide shumë e mirë që ka shumë vite që praktikohet, dhe me të vërtetë Kisha Orthodhokse ka gjetur një mënyrë shumë të veçantë dhe të dobishme për të ndihmuar njerëzit pa bërë asnjë dallim. Në këtë klinikë mjekimi bëhet falas, gjë që nuk është bërë nga askush tjetër në Shqipëri”- thotë stomatologu.
Edhe gjatë vitit 2006, Qendra Diagnostike Orthodhokse “Ungjillëzimi” në Tiranë, pjesë e së cilës është edhe kjo klinikë dentare e lëvizshme, ka planifikuar që ta vazhdojë këtë projekt në të gjithë vendin. Fillimisht është punuar me fëmijët e kopshteve dhe të shkollave në kryeqytet e më pas do të marrë rrugën edhe në zona të tjera.
Në gjithë këto vite pune, njësia dentare ka qenë në shumë qytete e fshatra nga veriu në jug të vendit, ku u ka shërbyer mijëra pacientëve, pa asnjë lloj dallimi.
Biseda me mjekun është e ngrohtë. Ai të tregon punën e përditshme, aparaturat e instaluara mjeshtërisht në mjetin e lëvizshëm dhe para se të largohesh të fton përsëri me mirësjellje për një vizitë tjetër.

Isidor Koti

----------


## Albo



----------


## Albo

*Një klinikë e re në shërbim të të gjithëve*

- Filloi veprimtarinë Qendra Bashkëkohore e Diagnostikimit Okulistik dhe Otorinolaringologjik

Fondacioni “Klinika Orthodhokse e Ungjillëzimit “shton aktivitetin me një godinë të re dhe moderne, e cila do të shërbejë si Qendër Diagnostike Okulistike dhe Otorinolaringologjike. Qendra është e pajisur me aparatura bashkëkohore dhe teknologji të re dhe garanton një diagnostikim me cilësi të lartë dhe me mjekë të specializuar jashtë vendit.

Hapja e kësaj qendre u bë me kujdesin e drejtpërdrejtë të Kryepiskopit Anastas dhe fondet e siguruara prej tij. Veprimtaria e saj filloi me Shërbesën e Bekimit të Ujit, Ajazmën, siç është gjithmonë në traditën Orthodhokse. 

*Shërbimet që ofron klinika e re*

Në këtë klinikë kryhen të gjitha ekzaminimet okulistike dhe shërbime të O.R.L. duke filluar që nga vizita e thjeshtë e deri tek ekzaminimet e një teknologjie të fundit si:
Vizitë okulistike ku përfshihet
- Përcaktimi vizusit dhe dhënia e recetës së syzave me ndihmën e autorefraktometrit
- Ekzaminimi i segmentit anterior me biomikroskop,
- Matja e presionit intraocular me metodat më të sakta,
- Fundoskopi, ekzaminim i retinës. OCT
OCT (optical coherence tomography) është një teknikë jo invasive që shërben për imazherinë e retinës, e cila është një ind me shumë shtresa në fundin e syrit. Është instrumenti i parë që lejon mjekët të shohin retinën në preje tërthortë dhe shërben për diagnostikimin që në fazat e hershme të disa sëmundjeve që çojnë në humbjen e përhershme të pamjes si membranës retinal, e edemës makulare apo vrimës makulare etj. Me këtë aparat bëhet dhe Angiografi me kontrast.

*Argon laser YAG LASER*
Me anë të lazerit kryhen ndërhyrjet e nevojshme terapeutike të rasteve të shumta të retionopatisë diabetike, të grisjeve retinale, si dhe disa ndërhyrje të tjera ku është e nevojshme heqja e turbullimeve që zhvillohen pas operacioneve të katarakteve Fusha vizive ose perimetri i automatizuar, për përcaktimin e dëmtimeve dhe ndjekjen e të sëmurëve me glaukoma (tensioni i syrit).

*Pentacam*
Shërben për studimin topografik të kornesë të sipërfaqes anteriore dhe asaj posteriore, si dhe kryen studim me prerje të tërthorta të saj. Bën gjithashtu matje të trashësisë së kornesë dhe është metoda më bashkëkohore për përcaktimin e çrregullimeve topografike nga patologji të ndryshme.

Terapia e Katarakit (është çdo turbullim i kristalinës së syrit dhe karakterizohet nga ulje graduale e pamjes kryesisht në moshat e treta), kryhet me mikrokirurgji bashkëkohore që quhet Fakoemulsifikim dhe Implantim i lentes intraokulare. Ekografi B dhe A. Për studimin e retinës. Janë ekzaminime që shërbejnë për ekzaminimin e strukturave më të thella të syrit në ato raste kur nuk mund të shihen qartë, gjithashtu përdoren dhe në përcaktimin e numrit të lentes intraokulare në rastet e ndërhyrjeve kirurgjikale të kataraktes.

*Videonistagmografia*
Vlerësohet gjendja e veshit të mesëm. Është një studim, i cili përdoret për të vlerësuar pacientët me marrje mendsh apo disfunksion të ekuilibrit.

*Otoemisioneve akustike DPOAE Akustike*
1-OAE janë një metodë e vlefshme klinike për zbulimin dhe ndjekjen e dëmtimit të dëgjimit nga zhurmat në persona të cilët reklamohen ndaj zhurmave të forta.
- Për diagnostikimin e hershëm dhe ndjekjen klinike të pacientëve me ulje akute dëgjimi,
- Zbulimi i hershëm i dëmtimeve të dëgjimit
- Kontrolli i hershëm i neonateve, si dhe kontroll audiometrik objektiv i fëmijëve.
E rëndësishme është të theksohet se DPOAE gram është metoda më e saktë e përcaktimit të gjendjes audiometrike të moshës deri 1 vjeç. Rekomandohet të kryhet brenda vitit të parë të jetës, sidomos në fëmijë të lindur prematurë.

*Audiograma*
Audiograma e toneve të pastra është një grafik i cili tregon sesa mirë dikush dëgjon një grup tingujsh. Ajo përdoret për të treguar nëse ky person dëgjon në nivele normale apo ka humbje dëgjimi. Gjithashtu ajo na tregon natyrën e uljes së dëgjimit. Tympanometria është një ekzaminim, i cili përdoret për të testuar gjendjen e veshit t ë me s ëm, l ëvi z shmë r inë e membr anë s timpanike dhe të kockave të vogla të dëgjimit. 

Për më tepër informacion:

_Ju mund të shikoni faqen e Klinikës në ËEB,
www.klinikaorthodhokse.com.
Adresa: Rruga e Dibrës, (përballë
Klinikës Orthodhoke të Ungjillëzimit),
Tiranë
Tel: +355 4 2221266_

----------

